# ludwigia pantanal emersed and nessaea



## hedson_25 (Sep 20, 2005)




----------



## monkeyruler90 (Feb 27, 2008)

yeah, i love when my pantanal gets emersed. the leaves become rounder and a nicer shade of red


----------

